# grayling - smith morehouse



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

just noticed that DWR has put a bunch of grayling into smith and morehouse...
SMITH-MOREHOUSE RESSUMMITGRAYLING ARCTIC20010 2.408/25/2015

about 20 thousand 2.4 inchers...
so, anyone know the strategy here? why? already have small rainbows, some tigers and it is typically a put and take fishery due to the high pressure.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Grayling are present in the Weber and streams in the area and abundant in the upper lakes in the drainage (Sand, Round). SM itself is deep and shaded so it stays quite cold- they might do well there. It'd be a great lake for kids, if it fished a little better, and maybe the grayling will do well. I hope they do!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if there is any major "strategy" involved. They have put grayling in several popular lakes up there, including Trial and Washington. As those recent DWR surveys show, people like catching new species and they are not detrimental to existing native fish programs. I also believe they have been putting them in SM for a while. I've heard a couple reports of guys catching nicer size ones there. 

As for them getting fished out due to general pressure, I kind of doubt it. Grayling are not too fond of eating gobs of powerbait and such , so I doubt the average "Joe 6 pack" is going to put much of a dent in the population. Many of the guys that catch them on flies will be C&R and while not terrible, I never thought they tasted as good as trout caught out of the same water, so I doubt even skilled anglers that want to harvest fish will take very many out.


----------



## rbq (Aug 31, 2015)

Last summer I was catching 3-4" grayling. In June I was catching 10-11" grayling on a fly & bubble. I wouldn't be surprised to see a new state record grayling come out of there in a few years with that many of them being stocked there.


----------

